# I need a break from these lyrics...



## emigre (May 17, 2012)

New Order innit.


----------



## R4Liam (May 17, 2012)

Basically I have been listening to the same three bands for years: Bayside, Brand New and Zebrahead I have come to realise that the music I listen to is just plain angry about relationships and in some cases life. It didn't bother me until recently when I started to understand what the lyrics where fully about and now I realise the music I am into has just controlled my emotions and outlook on life to some degree.
I now have a girlfriend and I think it is time to move on from such bands because it is doing no good for my thoughts. Not all women are going to cheat, lie and are crazy (despite what these bands have to say). I need to become a more laid back happy person again (the person who my girlfriend supposedly fell in love with) see I am doing it again 'supposedly' is me doubting she loves me -_-

I am turning 20 soon and I need a new outlook on life. I need to listen to something else for a change. Nothing about relationships, maybe not even any lyrics. Does anybody have idea? And ideas on how to relax, stop being serious and just enjoy life?


----------



## pwsincd (May 17, 2012)

There just tunes fella , not meant to control your thoughts or dictate your lifestyle , meant to be enjoyed . The majority of songs are written about life , loves and loses as it happens to us all.. all that springs to mind is some dumb happy hardcore dance naff , but if you enjoy bands that actually strum a guitar i think in the main your shit outta luck..lol


chill out my friend ..


----------



## pwsincd (May 17, 2012)

Every things gone green !!


----------



## R4Liam (May 17, 2012)

Thanks poeple  I just need to clear my mind and be myself again. Definitely listening to new order right now, my gf loves them lol


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU

That's a start.


----------



## R4Liam (May 18, 2012)

I played that yesterday too 

And this:

http://vimeo.com/2539741


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 18, 2012)

Hmm
[yt]gXN9acC9edU[/yt]



hmm no lyrics ey?

This one have lyrics but I dubt you understand it 
[yt]hdwQ0CleNMg[/yt]


----------



## DarkStriker (May 18, 2012)

BIGBANG AMMAGAD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GRP1rkE4O0


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 19, 2012)

Have you tried Owl City? AFAIK their songs are supposed to be p. positive and stuff :V Haven't listened to much by them so I dunno V:


----------



## Issac (May 19, 2012)

Kyte - ihnfsa:


Mew - ...and the glass handed kites (album) is great!! Lyrics not about bad relationships...

Mumford and sons - Sigh No More (song and album): sweet lyrics


----------



## Dter ic (May 19, 2012)

I just found this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzgh0cLopck


----------



## R4Liam (May 20, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> BIGBANG AMMAGAD
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2GRP1rkE4O0



haha my girlfriend loves k-pop, started noticing more k-pop lovers on this forum too


----------



## DarkStriker (May 20, 2012)

I was already a kpop fan before i meet GBAtemp 
Once a VIP, always a VIP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAbokV76tkU


----------



## R4Liam (May 21, 2012)

I love that song  so much energy in it  beats music in my country by a longshot


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2012)

Looking for upbeat, carefree, happy songs? I can do that. 
Some of these videos may be blocked in countries other than the US. 
If so, you can circumvent that with ProxTube. 

Mr. B, the Gentleman Rhymer. 
(few instruments are half as happy as the banjolele) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t28COxEp2k


Prabhu Deva
(I hope I can be as cool as him when I grow up. And misheard lyrics are always fun.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AHq78O7BX0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1ylkdldauc

Caramell
(If this is your first time caramelldansen, you have to do the dance.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miEv85LW2TE

Carly Rae Jepsen
(and I thought heroin was addictive)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWNaR-rxAic

Florence + The Machine
(I've never seen this video before tonight . Kinda freaky. But the song is appropriate for your situation. 
_Leave all your love and your loathing behind. You can't carry it with you if you want to survive._")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWOyfLBYtuU

Michael Franti
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs

Just because I assume most people here are younger than me, I have to throw in some oldies. 

Paul Simon 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA

Primus 
(This is known as "rock-a-billy" music. Give it a chance. Pay more attention to the lyrics than the visuals. They're crazy.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg

Rusted Root
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGMabBGydC0

Sublime
(_"Life is too short so love the one you've got"_)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sal-bp_ciC4

Vengaboys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld9ikLYQSWc

Talking Heads
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU

Stevie Wonder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrfV0-oVMe8

Hope you find something you like in this list. 



EDIT: Just for fun, a medley from the MST3K crew. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLDQOVrtgJ4


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 21, 2012)

Honestly this sounds stupid, but listen to some oldies. The music is just so fun and it's easy to get caught up. It's hard not to be in an upbeat mood by it. Some songs I recommend is:

Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QmuMD634vU



Elvis Presley - Promised Land


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HR_-hsAIRA



BTO - Let it Ride


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg



I'm too lazy to look for more.


----------



## uribemaster (May 21, 2012)

Listen to the beatles. They probably have atleast one song you'll like


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 21, 2012)

uribemaster said:


> Listen to the beatles. They probably have atleast one song you'll like



Ugh, one band that I absolutely hate. Well I don't hate them, I just hate all of their songs. I seriously see no reason as to why everybody loves them so much.


----------



## uribemaster (May 21, 2012)

Cuz you don't have class ;D haha jk well everybody has different tastes. That's why some like them and others don't


----------



## Edgedancer (May 23, 2012)

Here are some of my favourite artists that look at relationships and life in a brighter way.
The Cat Empire
The John Butler Trio
Boyce Avenue


----------



## Domination (May 27, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> uribemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Listen to the beatles. They probably have atleast one song you'll like
> ...



Are you talking from a casual music listener or a musician's point of view? Because from a musician's point of view there are more than a just a few reasons to like them, just as there are to like Jimi Hendrix and Led Zeppelin. Musical innovators are general more well loved by the rock community because many of them are musicians themselves and the love is due to respect for their influence and innovation in music. Not liking their music is one thing, but looking past their influence on music and claiming that there is absolutely no reason to their popularity is completely untrue.

Back on topic, I'm not sure what you want, but there is really an extremely wide range of lyrics in music, ranging from story narration to politics and social issues, there's really a lot of stuff to listen to besides relationship songs. For bands that are more deep in their lyrics, there's Rush, the lyricist (Neil Peart, their drummer) is quite deep and there are songs on social issues (Tom Sawyer, Subdivision, etc.) to literature/narration (2112). While many modern alternative rock bands also write more artsy and ambiguous lyrics like Oceansize, my favourite band, and Nirvana, where Kurt Cobain wrote the most nonsensical lyrics that sounded great.


----------



## air2004 (May 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgpbIPQl7CA

This is old , but dont knock it till you listen to it please


----------



## injected11 (Jul 17, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Carly Rae Jepsen
> (and I thought heroin was addictive)
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fWNaR-rxAic


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBM7i84BThE


----------



## TheZoc (Jul 17, 2012)

Power metal bands in general don't sing about loses. There's a wide range of stuff they sing about (i.e. Stratovarius (at least the old content, not sure about the new), Gamma Ray, Masterplan, etc.)



> *Masterplan, Soulburn* - Masterplan Lyrics
> 
> And the world is like a shiny diamond
> The way it glitters if you polish it right
> ...





> *Gamma Ray, Silence* - Gamma Ray Lyrics
> 
> Carry on, carry on and make our dreams come true
> And for a little while we stay together
> ...





> *Gamma Ray, Time to Break Free*
> 
> Now I know, there's a better way
> Let my heart ride out for a brighter day
> ...





> *Masterplan, Through Thick and thin*
> I never believed in love
> Now I'm sleeping in a bed of roses
> I was lost but now I'm found
> ...



Of course, there's bad metal around. The music style is yours to pick, but I guess there's always good and bad things in all music styles. Just search carefully and you will find gems here and there.

I agree with changing from bad lyrics and sad music to something else (as much as I sometimes like a music here and there just because of the guitar riff, bad lyrics can mean bad subconscious messages too), the music style is yours to pick. Just choose something you like with the lyrics you like


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 18, 2012)

[youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxy0p5Jz4KA
[/youtube]


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 18, 2012)

I will save you the trouble of finding something worth while to listen to and just suggest this album because creatively it's one of the best albums to have come out by any band in the last decade easily.

Here is one of the tracks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcFGrWjOX0E&feature=plcp

Then again, Rush has a tendency of writing hit or miss albums these days, but the whole Clockwork Angels record is their best in 30 years. Lots of great tunes that cover a variety of topics, and great song writing too. I can't stand music that lacks any substance to the lyrics, people who constantly write about the same thing over and over again need to be shot. Seriously, songs about relationships all the time make me want to puke, because it's just people constantly whining like a bunch of emo idiots.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Vulpes for mentioning a Stevie Wonder song. Stevie Wonder's a class act and his songs are sooo relaxing, the second I listen to his songs, it brings a smile to my face.

Highly suggest you watch this whole performance of Stevie. I'm a sucker for live performances and Stevie's always good live.



I would suggest the Glastonbury 2010 one too, but the whole one got taken down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqon6bczmeA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9udxbvHiqGw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVgMzKMgNxw

The two songs above, they are my kind of songs. Songs that make you feel relaxed as if it's a rainy day outside.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 20, 2012)

injected11 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Carly Rae Jepsen
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTthJI0rDnk

I made you pop tarts,
with extra graaaavy.......


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 21, 2012)

you can try out sainthood reps
a member from brand new is in it and I don't think they talk much about relationships and stuff
[yt]vWay-WN48KA[/yt]
(also they are amazing live)

happy bright eyes songs may be up your alley too
[yt]HmiRWwAXexY[/yt]


----------

